# Roof maintenance-travel trailer



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have two FEMA Fleetwood trailers. Both have a membrane/fabric roof system. They are in good condition and I want to keep them that way. Other than an occasional washing, what would be the prescribed method to maintain them for the longest life. Thanks.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, google really is your friend. I never imagined to find so much info on this small subject. Turns out the roof is EPDM and there are several roof coatings that can be applied. Liquid Roof and Liquid Rubber are two of the favorites. Liquid Roof is the DIY/retail/residential version (and much more expensive) of the exact same material Liquid Rubber which is marketed more directly for the commercial market. So, answered my own question and hopefully enlightened others. Thanks.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

There's a liquid latex product called "KoolSeal" that is made for trailer roof maintenance. It is like a thick paint, and can be applied with a brush or a roller like paint. I've used if over the last 25 years with great results.
http://www.koolseal.com/


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

That Koolseal is good only while your roof has not yet leaked. It helps extends roof life but it does not fix leaks. 

Liquid roof, on the other hand, fixes leak. But it is more expensive and more difficult to apply.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I've got to totally disagree with that based on personal experience on 3 trailers over 25 years. KoolSeal will stop roof leaks and it is flexible enough to stand up to towing.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

If your roof is EPDM, and it probably is, and all you want to do is maintain the roof, just apply a product called Top Coat annually. If it's leaking already, that's a whole new problem. Top Coat will keep it from chalking and making the white streaks all over the side of your trailer.


----------

